# DJs First Log



## DJ21 (May 26, 2012)

Whatsup Guys/Gals,

This is my first log on any board. I've been on ology since 04' (DavidJ21) but was never too active. Just read a lot here and there over the years. But I feel at home here at Si, lots of good folks. So I decided to log and possibly even log my first AAS in here also, but feelin good natty as of now.

About me: 
I am 25 been weight lifting off and on since I was 15. Got pretty serious while I was deployed a few years ago, put on some good weight, was using Halodrol-50(first version) and got some pretty good gains. Highest weight I was ever at was 187lbs with 15%BF.

November 11' as I was just out of the Army, I started drinking beer, got out of shape and gained a belly. Started gettin back on the forums, gettin motivated, reading up and gaining knowledge.


So here is my progress so far:



Currently: 
I am 5'8 170lbs 9-10%BF



I was bulking back in Feburary/March/April but now i've been trying to cut on the the Carb Nite diet for summer. Got pretty good results so far, but workin on gettin rid of that stubborn lower fat.

Future Plans:
In the next month I plan on bulking again and possibly adding a (Pinn) TestE cycle. Would like some feedback on this, I do have deca on hand but have heard it's best to do a TestE only cycle as a first cycle, but I feel I am ready to add other compounds. Plus I have a backpain here and there from a car accident, so deca would be beneficial for my gains to ease the pain. Even though I know it will not get rid of the pain just hide it. Of course, I have proper PCT on hand and Ai's if needed.

Diet:
In my future logs i'll be posting more on my diet, but right now I mainly eat good fats/protein(meats/chicken/egg whites) and vegetables. No carbs except on my carb night which I do every 10 days. Sometimes i'll have a few carbs at night if my body feels like it needs them.

Training:
Well now I just workout in my garage with the equipment that I have but normal routine is 1-3 Sets Pyramid style-Lower weight/higher reps Higher weight/Lower reps. I also add in HIT here and there. I will add more info on training as I log my journal.


Supplements:
BCAA
Glutamine
Flax Seed Oil
Fish Oil
Cissus
Liver Support
Ruthless 3D Multi-Vit
COQ10
Hawthorne Berry Extract


Thanks for reading


----------



## gfunky (May 26, 2012)

Looking good man!  Keep up the log!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 26, 2012)

Good shit bro.


----------



## DJ21 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, can you guys give some feedback on my future plans? Appreciate it!

Future Plans:
 In the next month I plan on bulking again and possibly adding a (Pinn) TestE cycle. Would like some feedback on this, I do have deca on hand but have heard it's best to do a TestE only cycle as a first cycle, but I feel I am ready to add other compounds. Plus I have a backpain here and there from a car accident, so deca would be beneficial for my gains to ease the pain. Even though I know it will not get rid of the pain just hide it. Of course, I have proper PCT on hand and Ai's if needed.


----------



## gfunky (May 26, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Thanks guys, can you guys give some feedback on my future plans? Appreciate it!
> 
> Future Plans:
> In the next month I plan on bulking again and possibly adding a (Pinn) TestE cycle. Would like some feedback on this, I do have deca on hand but have heard it's best to do a TestE only cycle as a first cycle, but I feel I am ready to add other compounds. Plus I have a backpain here and there from a car accident, so deca would be beneficial for my gains to ease the pain. Even though I know it will not get rid of the pain just hide it. Of course, I have proper PCT on hand and Ai's if needed.



If it is your first cycle do test only.  The reason is you will not be able to tell what compound is giving you sides if you get them.  You should start with test only then the next cycle youcan add a compound as you will know what test felt like. Make sense?  I mean you get bad enough sides you have to stop compounds or lower them to get over it and if you are running 2 you never ran you have no clue what to do.


----------



## Hurt (May 26, 2012)

Hey brother, watching this one for sure.  I'd listen to G, safest to go the test only route.  If you're stubborn like I was, you can add in an oral kickstart with something like dbol.


----------



## Pikiki (May 26, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Hey brother, watching this one for sure.  I'd listen to G, safest to go the test only route.  If you're stubborn like I was, you can add in an oral kickstart with something like dbol.



^^^^X2 I like how you doing stuff right now, but test only and maybe some D-bol for kickstart is all you need for first time. G was on point Why it should be like that bro. I will follow this log.


----------



## DJ21 (May 27, 2012)

Hurt you're massive man!

Alright guys thanks for the advice, i'll prob end up doing the Test w/Dbol kickstart. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Curiosity (May 28, 2012)

Hi DJ, welcome! Lookin good man, that diet is pretty intense, you should see some good fat loss with that I would think. 

Hey guys, what would you think about an anavar kickstart for a first test cycle? or an anavar backend? It's supposed to be pretty mild on sides and give some lean gains right? I won't try to hijack this log but the question seems relevant to DJ's planning and the discussion of oral kickstarts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2012)

Test and dbol is a great 1st cycle. Why don't you lay the whole thing out, PCT included though just so the bro's can help you be sure you have it all together.


----------



## DJ21 (May 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test and dbol is a great 1st cycle. Why don't you lay the whole thing out, PCT included though just so the bro's can help you be sure you have it all together.



Week 1: 500 mg TestE, 20 mg dianabol/day
Week 2: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
Week 3: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
Week 4: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
Week 5: 500 mg TestE
Week 6: 500 mg TestE
Week 7: 500 mg TestE
Week 8: 500 mg TestE
Week 9: 500 mg TestE
Week 10: 500 mg TestE
Week 11: 500 mg TestE
Week 12: 500 mg TestE
Week 13: 500 iu HCG/day
Week 14: 500 iu HCG/day 
Week 15: 50 mg clomid/day, 40 mg nolvadex/day
Week 16: 50 mg clomid/day, 40 mg nolvadex/day
Week 17: 50 mg clomid/day, 20 mg nolvadex/day
Week 18: 50 mg clomid/day, 20 mg nolvadex/day

*Also have letro, dex, and aromasin on hand.

Thanks PIB!


----------



## DJ21 (May 30, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Hi DJ, welcome! Lookin good man, that diet is pretty intense, you should see some good fat loss with that I would think.
> 
> Hey guys, what would you think about an anavar kickstart for a first test cycle? or an anavar backend? It's supposed to be pretty mild on sides and give some lean gains right? I won't try to hijack this log but the question seems relevant to DJ's planning and the discussion of oral kickstarts.



I was thinking about that also, but probably save it til I use my test prop.


----------



## Malevolence (May 30, 2012)

Our stats are almost identical except I am ten years older. I will be watching this for sure.  I am running a little different but this is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 31, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Week 1: 500 mg TestE, 20 mg dianabol/day
> Week 2: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
> Week 3: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
> Week 4: 500 mg TestE, 40 mg dianabol/day
> ...



Alright updating this. Just started cycle yesterday!

I'll post pics in 2 weeks (for an update)!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice log, look forward to your progress!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Have fun bro, will follow the log!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 31, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Have fun bro, will follow the log!



Should be!

But man I got some PIP from my first injection! Not too bad though.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's a quick update guys, 6th week 2 more weeks til I switch to Test Prop. I feel great! A lot leaner. But still need to work on my diet. Might need to hire someone!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 9, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Here's a quick update guys, 6th week 2 more weeks til I switch to Test Prop. I feel great! A lot leaner. But still need to work on my diet. Might need to hire someone!



I know you did not give a shirt on arm only pic!! Lol glad your feeling good!  Hit spongy up tell him gfunky said do you right!  Best money i spend is having him do my diet so much better.!


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 9, 2012)

gfunky said:


> I know you did not give a shirt on arm only pic!! Lol glad your feeling good!  Hit spongy up tell him gfunky said do you right!  Best money i spend is having him do my diet so much better.!



Ok Mr. Leg Avatar! hah

I know i know it was after a workout and wanted to show the tri's. They got bigger than ever. It's my weak point so feel pretty good about it.

Next update will be w/ better pics!


----------

